# I love the sound of a pbass



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This is eargasm to me.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Agree. It started in the sixties and never quit.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Getting it right the first time; 1 pickup, 1 volume, and 1 tone. Thank you Leo Fender.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's what I liked about my '70s Tele bass and Mustang bass, one pickup, one volume, one tone, all hands and hopefully groove.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mooh said:


> It's what I liked about my '70s Tele bass and Mustang bass, one pickup, one volume, one tone, all hands and hopefully groove.


Yep. Like my instruments simple. I could suffice with my Tele bass, and my Esquire guitar for almost any gig.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm an old Pbass guy , but I don't really play them much now , although I still have three of them . Playing a Pbass taught me to use my right hand to get tone . And I will shift position to get the tone I want in a song . 
And now today , I'm not a knob turner , it's all in the right hand , but I prefer a nice short scale .


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I used to hate them because they looked too "old school", and I preferred active pickups. I have since been converted as they are the most useful and versatile basses on the market. It takes no effort at all to get a good tone out of one. Someone should make the same thing but with some more modern styling/features. I'd be all over it!


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Flats + Jaguar mute (or just foam) + P bucker is a great sound.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> Someone should make the same thing but with some more modern styling/features. I'd be all over it!


If I could justify the cost, I'd go with a Dingwall.








I also like the PRS SE Kestrel. It'd be nice if this came with a P-pup layout.








Fender should reissue the 22 fret longhorn/boner/cowpoke.
Some of us like noodlin' above the 12th fret.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I stumbled upon this Tokai while my wife was shopping. It is the best sounding instrument I own.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@laristotle 

Ditto drool on Dingwall.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The true beauty of a P Bass is that it will sound right in virtually every mix. Not many other instruments could fit seamlessly into a swing, country, and metal band.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I’ve been selling off, trying to get to one - my 08 P bass.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keto said:


> I’ve been selling off, trying to get to one - my 08 P bass.


Dont remind me haha.

I have a P/J, what do I win lol


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> Yep. Like my instruments simple. I could suffice with my Tele bass, and my Esquire guitar for almost any gig.





cboutilier said:


> The true beauty of a P Bass is that it will sound right in virtually every mix. Not many other instruments could fit seamlessly into a swing, country, and metal band.


To your point....





__





Legendary Lows: The Precision Bass Story


Get the down low on more than six decades of indispensable bass history.



www.fender.com





“The Precision handled it all with ease. It is perhaps highly telling that the same bass that percolated throughout the funky New Orleans R&B of the Meters and provided the kinetic jazz funk of Tower of Power was the same bass that stoked the filth and the fury of the Sex Pistols and the forceful melodic power of latter-’70s U.K. acts such as the Jam and Elvis Costello & the Attractions. Telling that the same bass that so supremely underpinned Pink Floyd’s 1973 psychedelic masterpiece _The Dark Side of the Moon_ was the same bass that also elegantly underpinned the Eagles’ seminal 1973 country rock classic _Desperado_. Telling that the same bass that snarled so ferociously on King Crimson’s 1974 prog-rock heavyweight _Red_ was the same bass that less than a year later provided the much-imitated jazz-rock hook that kicked off the opening credits of hit ABC sitcom _Barney Miller_.”


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Laristotle , that Dingwall set me to drooling , and I'm relatively gas free these days .
That's simply gorgeous !


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Morrow said:


> Laristotle , that Dingwall set me to drooling , and I'm relatively gas free these days .
> That's simply gorgeous !


Yeah, no shit, eh!?
I had thought that my gas had dissipated too. lol


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Maybe I should finally break down and sell some stuff , de-clutter .


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone here ever cared enough to try a fanned fret bass? I've never worried about having an instrument that intonates better than my ears.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Anyone here ever cared enough to try a fanned fret bass? I've never worried about having an instrument that intonates better than my ears.


Tried a couple of Dingwalls. Liked them, but not enough to crack open my wallet.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Tried a couple of Dingwalls. Liked them, but not enough to crack open my wallet.


Same. Didnt bother me, depending on neck shape tho. One I tried had a thickish neck and it made it exponentially harder for some reason.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I love the P bass, but don’t like the wide nut width. It took me forever, but I finally found a nice P with a J neck, and I couldn’t be happier!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

troyhead said:


> P with a J neck


That's the best combination. IMO


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is my new mini P Bass rig. Squier Mini Pbass and Blackstar Unity 30.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

This is my 2013 Squier 60's Classic Vibe Precision. I swapped out the stock P/U and installed a new SD SPB-3 quarter pound P/U and harness a year ago and switched from round wounds to Fender flatwounds at the same time.

I was going to sell it but a couple of weeks ago I took it out of its case after not having played it for 8 mths and quickly changed my mind. Lovely bass with great tone.










TD


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Since it's show n' tell ..

'93 G&L Legacy








'10 Fender 60th Anni








'97 Squier Protone
I keep the J pup turned down, so, technically a P .. with a J neck.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Chito said:


> This is my new mini P Bass rig. Squier Mini Pbass and Blackstar Unity 30.
> 
> View attachment 343426


I just bought othe same bass!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

MarkM said:


> I just bought othe same bass!


It's fun to play. Small and light. I'm planning on replacing the pickups on mine. I have already changed the strings to flatwounds.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I just read in another thread you have the scaled down version, mine is the full scale.

Never owned a bass before, really digging it!


----------



## Marshtech (May 8, 2021)

StratCat said:


> Getting it right the first time; 1 pickup, 1 volume, and 1 tone. Thank you Leo Fender.


I couldn't agree more. Likely the reason I keep coming back to Precisions. I'm on my 5th one.


----------



## EADG (Apr 22, 2021)

Here’s my P Bass - a Fender Road Worn precision body, Fender Nate Mendel precision neck and tort pickguard. Strung with Thomastik Infeld flatwounds and just a whole lot of fun to play. Light and resonant too.


----------



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

laristotle said:


> If I could justify the cost, I'd go with a Dingwall.
> View attachment 342298
> 
> I also like the PRS SE Kestrel. It'd be nice if this came with a P-pup layout.
> ...


Yep. I've got that exact blue burst "boner" p plus in the middle. Bought new in 1990. Currently strung with flats. Bass bliss 😊


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

I have 2- a fairly modded '83 Squier Precision, and a '17 Squier P (PJ) Bass. I also have a Jazz bass and a couple of active 5 string Ibanez basses, but that '83 P is my thing, all day any day.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I‘m an old Pbass guy , still have three , but seem to play just about anything but these days .
But , that too could change , although I seem to prefer short scales now .


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

P will probably be my next bass. Love the vintera series with maple board.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Why doesn’t Fender make a Thinline P-Bass? Would it not sound the same? I would love to have what I have but maybe a Kilo lighter.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

StratCat said:


> Why doesn’t Fender make a Thinline P-Bass? Would it not sound the same? I would love to have what I have but maybe a Kilo lighter.


You’d need to add a kilo to the strap button to keep the neck from pointing downwards.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

On a side note, once I plugged a P Bass into an SVT, it was eye opening to learn how many “guitar“ riffs I could never get to sound right on guitar now sounded perfect on a bass.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

StratCat said:


> Why doesn’t Fender make a Thinline P-Bass? Would it not sound the same? I would love to have what I have but maybe a Kilo lighter.


The Squier Affinity series may have a thinner body. With a few upgrades they can be a decent bass. They have a thin neck though.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

_Azrael said:


> You’d need to add a kilo to the strap button to keep the neck from pointing downwards.


that’s a very good point.


----------



## Bulltrout (Nov 28, 2013)

I have yet to hear a song that a P Bass doesn't sound good in.


----------

